

Show HN: PropellerSDK – add tournaments and monetize your game - rohamg
http://www.propellersdk.com/

======
mn2180
Grantoo cofounder here. We'd love to hear what the HackerNews community thinks
of what we've built. We're a team of game developers frustrated with the
options out there for engaging + monetizing players by delivering value, not
showing ads, so we decided to take matters into our own hands. With
PropellerSDK, we are matching top games with Fortune500 brands who will
sponsor tournaments with real prizes (tuition, charity grants, etc) for
players. Games get great features + a new revenue stream, players win prizes,
and brands benefit from the most effective mobile advertising channel
currently available.

This is a Version1, V2 is already in the works and slated for release in March
2013 - so let us know what you think!

------
mackflavelle
I've watched them do an integration. It was stupid fast. They seem to
recognize that if they scare developers off with a shitty SDK integration
they're dead in the water so they NAILED that part.

------
option42
Interesting. How does the integration work? How long does it take? Who are the
brands? How do you make money? It says you're choosing 10 games.. How and
when?

~~~
option42
Sorry for the barrage of questions, I want to know how far this is from
release before spending time reviewing it. I hate the "enter your email and
we'll get back to you" vaporware.

~~~
mn2180
V1 is ready to deploy, brands are already on-board, first campaigns go live in
February. We are accepting Games on a rolling basis over the next two months.
It will usually take a couple of days to get back to you.

This is not vaporware. Our tech team is among the best in the business, led by
Alan Price former CTO of Electronic Arts. the server infrastructure we've
built is one-of-a-kind, battle-tested, fast and scaleable.

The integration takes less than an hour, and is fully customizable /
skinnable. our goal is to give game developers full control over the user
experience.

~~~
option42
Thanks. deck looks great and gives details, im passing this by my team. fyi
the navbar doesn't work for me. Had to scroll manually.

------
Scubanista
I've worked with these guys and love what they're doing. PropellerSDK looks
great!

------
laurentb75
i wish we had that in France!

~~~
rohamg
Grantoo was founded in Paris before moving to SF :) Europe is very much on the
radar.

